# How do I make purple tulips?



## MamaMyers (Jul 8, 2013)

I finally got the blue roses, I had to cross breed orange and purple roses, to make 2 red roses, when I used the 2 reds I made blue...

Anyone know what to do for the purple tulips?


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 8, 2013)

These combinations should work (I hope):

Red and Red Tulips
Red and Orange Tulips
Purple and Purple Tulips


----------



## maarowak (Jul 8, 2013)

orange tulip x orange tulip, if i'm not mistaken


----------



## MamaMyers (Jul 8, 2013)

jeez i have tried that for a long time haha just makes more oranges. I am wondering if I need to use what comes from the orange.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 8, 2013)

Who really knows anymore? It seems like it's hard to find solid information... especially about flowers and grass it seems..  

Why not try all of the combinations mentioned here and let us know if any work?


----------



## MamaMyers (Jul 8, 2013)

ok haha ill have blue roses for sale soon!


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 8, 2013)

I have the Japanese guide and it says two oranges make a purple. The orange tulips have to be bred from a yellow and red tulip.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 8, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> I have the Japanese guide and it says two oranges make a purple. The orange tulips have to be bred from a white and red tulip.



White and red make orange? I'm so brain hurt right now  Eff everything I learned in kindergarden.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh sorry my bad I meant yellow and red haha! Basically orange tulips made from two other orange tulips won't make a purple tulip.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 8, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Oh sorry my bad I meant yellow and red haha!



Oh praise the Animal Crossing Jesus!!!  HAAAA!!!


----------



## MamaMyers (Jul 8, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Oh sorry my bad I meant yellow and red haha! Basically orange tulips made from two other orange tulips won't make a purple tulip.





ok so yellow and red make orange and use those oranges? I freaking love you right now _


----------

